# My first Iwagumi ADA 60P --Input appecated!!



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

That's amazing for a first attempt. I'd move the small rock in the back right to the foreground if possible, as it seems out of place, and it would probably eventually get lost in the HC.

You could also easily add a couple inches to the slope in the back, don't be afraid to pile it up there.


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice:icon_wink

I guess my thinking on the placement of small stone was

--
*Suteishi (a sacrificial stone)*
It is a small rock that does not stand out in the overall arrangement of Iwagumi, and it may even become hidden by aquatic plants occasionally. Its presence has a subtle, simple elegance.

--but I will mess with moving it around to see how it looks


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice stuff. I like how fat the two rocks are. I agree with dollface. to me, the small rock seems a little too disconnected, but in the second photo, it has a unique visual effect creating a very distinct sense of depth. I look forward to where you go with this tank. looks like a lot of fun. best, el g


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

That is a great scape but I would move it over to the right an inch or two. The main stone is almost directly in the center.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

agreed. moving the stones a bit to the right will give a better overall look IMO. Great rocks though =) i will look forward to the development of this tank


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Update today at lunch break  

--Moved original small rock in right background to forground middle then I added another to right to flow with main stone.
I must say this is very relaxing playing with stone layout--A great escape from daily grind at the bodyshop painting cars for a living


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

nice equipment! Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## NeuRon (Feb 6, 2011)

Agreed^!

After seeing this, I thinking of painting my room to match, too! j/k  I _do_ think it looks really nice and should show off you tank with a gallery-like flair. It's a great look for the ADA set-up.


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

HC showed up today so got to work--

Dry start method underway
























--And a little fun with leftover HC in a 6 gallon rimless


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

Look really good! Lots oh HC haha it almost looks like a carpet already.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looking good looking good nice 6 gallon too =)


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Sataclaus said:


> Update today at lunch break
> --A great escape from daily grind at the bodyshop painting cars for a living


awesome and very true


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking great, tried to start emmersed but that lasted 5hours lol


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

at first i was skeptical about the rock arrangement...but after our planting....I LIKE!...


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words :icon_wink

--Still trying to decide what to plant on back wall behind main stones?

What do you think about *Elocharis acicularis*", "*Eleocharis vivipara*" or maybe *"Valisnaria nana"?*

Or maybe something else??


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Here it sits at *2 weeks* into the dry start method--only mist once a week other than that the top stay sealed tight

Finally located true "*Elocharis acicularis*" and planted it in background. I plan on using thin flexible plastic under the soil to try and keep the 2 plants from mixing.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looking REALLY good!!! i like the little 6G as well!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

Fat Guy said:


> nice


Fat Guy, did you not also use the dry start method for your hc in your Mini? I think your tank is the sh*t.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the way the light looks in this


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Planning ahead--Any good recomendations for some Wave type scissors? I know of the ADA and Borneowild ones but man they are pricey!! Is there another options out there by chance?


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

i bought some from aquatic magic about a year ago. They're made in Pakistan (odd?), and they're sturdy and sharp. They're noticeably heavier than the pricier ones. This might seem immaterial but I've definitely accidentally uprooted some plants from either my clumsiness or the weight of the scissors. Really not a big deal, but the more detail the better i always say. I remember them being between $20-$30. 

I got a question: How did you apply that black background to the tank. Those always make a tank look so sharp.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

You probably already know this, but when you go from emersed to submerged, gas the heck out of your tank. Otherwise, the HC won't like the transition much. A good week under heavy CO2 will prevent wilting.


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the Gassing tank tip-- I read about that but almost forgot

-As for the black background--
I am a painter at a bodyshop and all i did was clean the glass really good, mask off the tank except back outside panel to prevent overspray, and then sprayed 4 coats of Dupont G9900s Superjet Black Basecoat "the same paint used for car refinishing" It is a basecoat clearcoat system but didnt clearcoat it because the glass acts like clearcoat viewing it from the inside. And since I didnt clearcoat it -If I ever wanted to change It --All I would have to do is use solvent to wipe off.

---"Remember"!! it is the outside of glass -not the inside of tank that is painted but I'm sure you know what I mean 

More or less the same result as spraycan black trick "BUT"--the G9900s is the blackest Black you can go! The pigments that make it up give it a superior look --Hard to believe but Black isnt just Black go look at a Black Mercedes compared to a Black Jeep Cherokee and you will see what I mean. One is greyish and one is well "Black"!


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking at ordering my filter now that its getting closer to flooding the tank.
--*Ehiem 2213, 2215, or 2217 ??*

Keep in mind my ADA Lilly pipes and will be running a inline heater


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd say 2217.

Since you'll be running an inline heater, and you could always slow down the output with the quick release valves.


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

FLOOD TIME!!

--1 month of Dry start is up so here it is right after flooding with water. I'm very impressed how clear the water is after using the DS meathod, this is literally 5 min after fill---


----------



## e.wan (Jan 20, 2011)

beautiful tank! that HC is pearling more then pearl jam


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks terrific! I DS'd my HC tank as well, and it was equally clear post-flood. Now is the hard part... After waiting a month to flood, you will still have to wait another 4 to 5 weeks for the tank to cycle. I started to experience some mild algae around week two, mostly hair algae, and introduced some Ottos and some shrimp without any issues, even while the ammonia was still high. The fish are fine.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks really nice!


----------

